# The PJ's Creed



## Sdiver (Feb 6, 2007)

Pararescue Creed: It is my duty as a Pararescueman to save life and to aid the injured. I will be prepared at all times to perform my assigned duties quickly and efficiently, placing these duties before personal desires and comforts. These things I do, "That Others May Live.".


----------



## 6 Guns (Jul 2, 2007)

I say Bull Hocky!

If you talk the talk, you better walk the walk.

Dedicated Theatre CSAR refused to come get me the day I was shot down and left out there with my dick flapping in the wind.

I went to see the crews after I was re-patriated and told them I would have come for them.  That is the difference in a true Warrior.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 2, 2007)

6 Guns said:


> I say Bull Hocky!
> 
> If you talk the talk, you better walk the walk.
> 
> ...



6 Guns-
That sounds like an interesting story that might serve to teach others a lesson or two.  Without breaking OPSEC, can you tell us about it?

Thanks.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Aug 10, 2007)

hey 6 guns, i hate to hear that that shit happened to you...but do you really think that us J's would want to leave you out like that?  We're the ones begging for the mish.  Also, before you bash my creed...take a look at some guys like Bill Pitsenbarger, Mike Maltz, Jason Plite, Jason Cunningham, Tim Wilkinson, and i could go on all day.

Everyone wants to get the CSAR mish.  SEALs, SF, Marine Trapp teams...all this causes a lot of fuckin bullshit that none of us want.

respect and best regards


----------



## Cone4life (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey 6 guns. The question you have to ask yourself is who really made the call to not pick you up. The dedicated CSAR element or the Theatre/AO Commander who was probably Army and wanted to use his resources(not dedicated CSAR). This has been an issue in the past and probably always will be. Meanwhile(as justanotherJ already mentioned). He and his brothers would have not left you and were probably itching for the mission .


----------



## pardus (Jul 22, 2008)

I expect to be abandoned by my own side when things get rough, Ive heard dozens of cases of it happening, over and over again, all the talk of never leaving one behind is BS.
Not for the guys on the ground, don't get me wrong on that count but if you think the machine/HHQ gives a shit and will do everything to get you, you are naive IMO. :2c:

Pardus, cynical fuck.


----------



## AWP (Jul 22, 2008)

Our PJs are wonderful, the best on the planet at what they do IMO. I have yet to really hear a lot of kudos regarding the -60 airframe for CSAR. ACC/ mother Air Force tried to run CSAR into the ground back in the 80's buta dedicated group of PJs and believers kept things together until AFSOC came around. PJs made it to Desert Storm but I think all of them operated from MH-53s. Now the marginally acceptable -60 airframes are getting on in years and the CSAR-X thing is dragging it's feet.

Our PJs are great but they've never been given a great deal of support by Big Blue and that certainly isn't the fault of the PJ's/ CROs.


----------



## car (Jul 22, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> I expect to be abandoned by my own side when things get rough, Ive heard dozens of cases of it happening, over and over again, all the talk of never leaving one behind is BS.
> Not for the guys on the ground, don't get me wrong on that count but if you think the machine/HHQ gives a shit and will do everything to get you, you are naive IMO. :2c:
> 
> Pardus, cynical fuck.



Yes, you are a cynical fuck ;) I expect to be, at least, looked for.



6 Guns, tell us the story. I"m dumbfounded.


----------



## AWP (Jul 22, 2008)

6 Guns hasn't been around in awhile so we may never get the full scoop.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 22, 2008)

Well let me say this about that!

I have a lot of respect for the AF PJ's, just based on their activities in Vietnam, Laos and Cambodia during the war in SE Asia.

http://www.nationalmuseum.af.mil/factsheets/factsheet.asp?id=1387

Further more, they have continued this great service to both civilian and military people around the world both in peacetime and war time.

Yes, I would have expected people to look for me and I know that in most cases they would be looking and/or coming for me, or any other person that needs rescue. military or civilian!

Yes, I also know there may be circumstances where rescue missions may not be able to operate or come for me.

I don't know what '6guns' circumstances were; however, IMO he needs to examine why they didn't come for him and who was it that didn't come that should have, etc. There are many circumstances, especially in a combat situation why no rescue effort was mounted. To condemn all CSAR units because of one failure is rather stupid IMO.

I have trained with AF Reserve PJ's from a unit in Portland, OR in the past. We Made water jumps from their SA-16 into Lake Washington. (Weird exit door.) and I got to know a number of PJ's, in fact, they almost talked me into joining their unit. It was only my love of SF that kept me from doing it! Of course driving to Portland from Seattle for a weekend drill might have been on the back of my mind. ;) :doh:

In any case I have a lot of respect for AF PJs and for that matter, any Group that takes part in CSAR!

It seems to me, not long ago this unit in PDX lost a C-130 with PJ's and crew on a civilian rescue mission off the coast of Oregon.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 23, 2008)

Deleted!

Your right pardus762 he was a AH-6 jockey, at least according to his profile!

Thanks!


----------



## pardus (Jul 23, 2008)

I think 6 guns was a little bird pilot.


----------



## docabove (Jun 18, 2014)

want to  know   a  pj vietnam 1972 look for call sign whisky juno


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 18, 2014)

docabove said:


> want to  know   a  pj vietnam 1972 look for call sign whisky juno



Post an introduction prior to posting again.


----------

